# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  JABAS COSECHERAS

## acamino

VENDO JABAS COSECHERAS DE LA MARCA BASA. NUEVAS NO USADAS. DIRECTO DE FABRICA. 
CONTACTO; ALEX CAMINO PAREDES 
CELULAR: RPC 982749746 
NEXTEL: 838*9716 
CORREO: acamino@basa.com.peTemas similares: Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos REQUIERO 1,000 JABAS PLÁSTICAS COSECHERAS de 25 Kg  DE SEGUNDA. jabas cosecheras de plastico jabas cosecheras

----------

